# wie kann ich system festplatte formatieren ohne windows cd????



## gdfan (13. Dezember 2007)

ich möchte meine system platte formatieren habe aber keine windows cd. gibt es irgentwelche programme die das können oda so??


mfg gdfan


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (13. Dezember 2007)

z.B O&O Safe Erase 3 Klick


----------



## Wassercpu (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe partion Magic 7.0 benutzt mit Disks..is aber ne blöde fummelei ...

Wenn de kannst mach es doch mit Widows


----------



## klefreak (17. Dezember 2007)

was willst du nachher draufmachen, wenn du deine Sys Platte formatierst??  da must ja für ein neues Betriebssystem eh eine CD haben und da ist dann eh das Partitionstool dabei ???

lg klemens


----------



## PMvP (24. November 2008)

d-ban, damit ist ist alles tot zu kriegen. Wenn du sogar sicher gehen willst gibt es dort diverese formatierungsweisen, aber bekanntlich sollte man das nicht all zu oft machen, da früher oder später die Festplatte flöten geht.

Darik's Boot And Nuke | Hard Drive Disk Wipe


----------



## Snade (2. Dezember 2008)

d-ban kann ich auch nur empfehlen is perfekt


----------



## darkKO (6. Dezember 2008)

Versuchs mal damit: Hirens Boot CD

9Down.COM - Download Hiren's Boot CD 9.6


----------

